# New Build: Rusti Guitars 7-string body, black limba + koa content!



## ikarus (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello fellas,

As some of you might know a little accident happened to my latest Siggery build: the body got a major split. So i needed a new body and a new luthier. I choosed Rusti Guitars from Italy. I only heard good things about him and the pics on his site looked awesome. Communication is very good so far. 

Rusti Guitars will build me a new body and we will use the neck i bought from Marty Siggery.

specs:

black limba body
flamed koa top
rosewood neck with ebony fillets
macassar ebony fretboard and headstock overlay

gold hardware
BKP Aftermath with camo cover
Hipshot 7 fixed bridge
Sperzel locking tuner
1 Volume pot, 3 way toggle, 2-way miniswitch for coil splitting


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Suitable (Sep 12, 2013)

How nice is that koa!!! What finish is it getting?


----------



## skeels (Sep 12, 2013)

I think Rusti will do awesometastic.

It's been two hours- do you have any updates?


----------



## ikarus (Sep 12, 2013)

Suitable said:


> How nice is that koa!!! What finish is it getting?



It will get an oil finish! Rusti said the colors and grain will pop out well.




skeels said:


> I think Rusti will do awesometastic.
> 
> It's been two hours- do you have any updates?



haha, no but i got this for you:


----------



## skeels (Sep 12, 2013)

^Sweet.


----------



## cbhiamthewall (Sep 12, 2013)

this has the makings of an awesome guitar


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm usually kinda iffy on gold hardware, but shit...this is going to look absolutely killer with it. Bad ass!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 12, 2013)

Dat bareknuckle cover

Haha I'm excited to see how this build turns out!


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 13, 2013)

Gonna be good! Subbed for updates!


----------



## ikarus (Sep 13, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Dat bareknuckle cover



I asked them to make camo covers in a brownish/golden tone to match the gold hardware.


----------



## THB430 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ive seen his work and it looks amazing!


----------



## ikarus (Sep 15, 2013)

aaaaaaand here comes the neck!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 15, 2013)

The neck turned out amazing dude! I love the figuring on the ebony. 

Also that Koa is insane. Pieces like that are getting rarer and rarer.


----------



## ikarus (Sep 15, 2013)

back of the guitar


----------



## Watty (Sep 15, 2013)

Duuuuuude. I wasn't sure how that billet was going to end up after being cut for the body, but it looks GREAT! I do like having a one-piece body for the organic look, but the symmetry that you can only get with a two piece looks awesome when the figuring ends up being like this.


----------



## ikarus (Sep 23, 2013)

the body glued.






and the top. If you look close you can see the intense flame. Cant wait to see it oiled.


----------



## schwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

That neck is absolutely beautiful. I love how the grain from the fretboard appears to just continue on to the headstock. You put the finishing touches on this with the white trim on the neck. Amazing.


----------



## AwDeOh (Sep 23, 2013)

Considering how the other Rusti build is turning out, I'm happy to eat humble pie over my opinions on CNC. Can't wait to see how this turns out.. 

..and that that neck is nothing but perfection.


----------



## ikarus (Oct 6, 2013)

change of plans: Rusti will also build me a neck. It will be an original Rusti design. So the Siggery Neck will be for sale soon...


----------



## Rotatous (Oct 6, 2013)

Looks like some seriously awesome work, cant wait to see how it turns out 

On another note, I hate to be that guy, but am I the only one a little disappointed to see so many blackmachine copies? I mean, I feel like there are a lot more interesting designs that have much more personality


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 7, 2013)

ikarus said:


> change of plans: Rusti will also build me a neck. It will be an original Rusti design. So the Siggery Neck will be for sale soon...



Great!! Rusti's headstocks rule, and this build will be further removed from being "yet another" BM clone.


----------



## vansinn (Oct 7, 2013)

Those woods.. enough to give me woods.. :[email protected]:
Do want me a Rusti too


----------



## ikarus (Oct 7, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Great!! Rusti's headstocks rule, and this build will be further removed from being "yet another" BM clone.



yep, and its a completly new headstock. inline, reversed, double wood,...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 7, 2013)

Do you mind me asking where you got such a good piece of Koa?

I hope the new fretboard will look as good as the Siggery's.


----------



## ikarus (Oct 7, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Do you mind me asking where you got such a good piece of Koa?
> 
> I hope the new fretboard will look as good as the Siggery's.



Once we get the fretboard I will post pics of it. And yes it looks as good as the Siggery one. 

I bought the koa top here:
Hawaiian Hardwoods Direct

I choosed a different top but then Steve offered me this absolute amazing top. I couldnt resist. Steve is a very nice guy to deal with.


----------



## ikarus (Oct 10, 2013)

final specs and mockup time:

black limba body
koa top
one piece rosewood neck with carbon fibre rods
new guinea striped ebony 
reversed 7 string inline headstock new guinea striped ebony/koa
25,5" scale
flamed maple binding everywhere 
gold hardware
BKP aftermaths camo
1 volume, 3-way toggle, 2-way mini switch for coilsplit


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 11, 2013)

Arg! Another gorgeous Rusti 'stock!


----------



## Carnage (Oct 14, 2013)

this is going to look beautiful :O


----------



## PoonMasterMaster (Nov 16, 2013)

Beautiful so far, can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Homer3005 (Dec 1, 2013)

Any new progress on this one? Looks amazing so far!


----------



## nicktao (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice! Good to see an original headstock that works with the BM shape and doesn't look retarded. 

_Cough cough_ skervesen.


----------



## ikarus (Dec 2, 2013)

Homer3005 said:


> Any new progress on this one? Looks amazing so far!



Unfortunately not, we are still discussing details, gathering parts and made some major changes: It will be a 6 string now. 




nicktao said:


> Nice! Good to see an original headstock that works with the BM shape and doesn't look retarded.
> 
> _Cough cough_ skervesen.



thanks, I cant wait to see how it looks in reality.


----------



## jtm45 (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks great so far and i love your wood selections!
Excited to see how the guitar turns out when finished.

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the Black Limba from ?


----------



## ikarus (Dec 9, 2013)

jtm45 said:


> Looks great so far and i love your wood selections!
> Excited to see how the guitar turns out when finished.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the Black Limba from ?



thanks, me too.

I don't know where the black limba comes from because Rusti bought it.


----------



## dougk (Dec 9, 2013)

What a piece of koa! That's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## ikarus (Dec 11, 2013)

little update: fretboard and binding arrived!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 12, 2013)

Sweet, You need to turn it back into a 7 string


----------



## ikarus (Dec 18, 2013)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Sweet, You need to turn it back into a 7 string



Unfortunatly not. 


The binding on the body will not be like usual, but inlayed in the body.


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 19, 2013)

those wood choices are so perfect, can't wait to see this build completed


----------



## MattyinChains (Dec 19, 2013)

That headstock... Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## pylyo (Jan 4, 2014)

updates, please...


----------



## ikarus (Jan 5, 2014)

Unfortunatly no updates yet since we are still sourcing parts and changing specs. The flamed maple binding will be like normal binding on the body and you can expect a very special BKP set.


----------



## squalaxe (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,why did you choose Black limba instead of mahogany ? Hudge diffrence ? thanks


----------



## ikarus (Jan 20, 2014)

I choosed it because I like the look of it. I always wanted a guitar with a black limba body since i first heard of this timber.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 25, 2014)

just received these update pics!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 25, 2014)

Rusti delivers again!


----------



## FIXXXER (Jan 25, 2014)

the back of the body looks so nice man, i'd almost like to take a bite and eat it!


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 26, 2014)

looking quite nice.


----------



## Infused1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome looking Koa!


----------



## ikarus (Jan 29, 2014)

chisel time!


----------



## NickVicious24 (Jan 29, 2014)

Them curves :O


----------



## ikarus (Jan 31, 2014)

flamed maple binding installed.


----------



## pylyo (Jan 31, 2014)

Dang, this is going to be something special!

Flame ftw!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 31, 2014)

God damn, I love Rusti's work more and more every time he does basically anything.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 31, 2014)

thanks guys! 

Are you ready for a pic of the top with some grain filler on it? prepare yourself...


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jan 31, 2014)

(post it!)


----------



## ikarus (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 31, 2014)

Sensational!


----------



## schwiz (Jan 31, 2014)

This is absolutely amazing. Wow... That binding, and detail with the routing and pre drilling the pickup holes. Great job.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 31, 2014)

Insane figure on that Koa top.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 31, 2014)

woah. sh!t. fvck.

_<takes out wallet and peers inside>_

damn... nevermind.
but *someday...*


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 31, 2014)

ikarus said:


>



I would appreciate a NSFW tag or something next time  that is amazing


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh My. 

Looks like its on fire!! awesome


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 31, 2014)

God Damn those threaded inserts were a thoughtful touch.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jan 31, 2014)

Purelojik said:


> God Damn those threaded inserts were a thoughtful touch.



Was just thinking the same thing. Such attention to detail! I also love how deep the pup routes are. I hate when the pup cavities are so shallow (*cough* Ibanez) that the pups have to sit right against the body wood and crush the wire underneath.

This thing is gorgeous.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 5, 2014)

dat koa looks great, and the neck too!


----------



## FIXXXER (Feb 10, 2014)

das TOP! Oo


----------



## ikarus (Feb 14, 2014)

40 - 50 years old rosewood neck blank


----------



## ikarus (Feb 14, 2014)

and the fretboard


----------



## geofreesun (Feb 14, 2014)

omg! seriously, congrats! this build is insane!


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Feb 14, 2014)

That rosewood is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome!!! A few months ago i contacted Rusti to get some quotes for a build, but unfortunately I could not pull the trigger because of the low value of the Brazilian currency! I'm happy for you!


----------



## ikarus (Mar 14, 2014)

bottom one is for my guitar!


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 14, 2014)

oh my damn, your work is so disgustingly clean...


----------



## chopeth85 (Mar 15, 2014)

the top one is mine !!!


----------



## ikarus (Mar 15, 2014)

Purelojik said:


> oh my damn, your work is so disgustingly clean...



Its not me building the guitar, but Rusti guitars from Italy. 
I have to agree with your point though.


----------



## Coreysaur (Mar 15, 2014)

Dat rosewood neck blank!!!! Can't wait to see the neck finished.


----------



## ikarus (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## SevenStringJones (Mar 20, 2014)

This Koa is making me impatient......


----------



## ikarus (Mar 21, 2014)

I am speechless:


----------



## morethan6 (Mar 21, 2014)

I mean...I can't...whaaa...OMG


----------



## madloff (Mar 21, 2014)

..... This is perfect. I love the woods for all of this. The pickups looks especially tasty. Can't wait for it to be finished!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 21, 2014)

The headstock looks incredible!


----------



## Coreysaur (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm speechless...


----------



## alchemyst (Mar 25, 2014)

Dat koa...dat headstock...  Really looking forward to seeing the whole guitar.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Mar 25, 2014)

Super clean work. Rosewood neck is pure win. Never had heard of Rusti Guitars before


----------



## SevenStringJones (Mar 25, 2014)

Love that headstock design


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 25, 2014)

Duality Headstock = new Blackmachine Headstock? 

I feel like I'm seeing it everywhere!


----------



## ikarus (Mar 25, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> Duality Headstock = new Blackmachine Headstock?
> 
> I feel like I'm seeing it everywhere!




Why is this a duality headstock? Just because it is reversed and has two types of wood? We didn't aim to make it look like the duality headstock. 

I wanted the headstock to be reversed and with a little koa detail to match the body. The space and possibilities are limited on this little piece of wood with tuners on it.


----------



## Cosmic Junglist (Mar 25, 2014)

Sweet mother of all that's good, his craftsmanship is incredible. Every aspect of it looks right on 

Ikarus, you must be pretty darn stoked to have such a gorgeous instrument in the pipeline. Looking forward to the NGD very much so


----------



## Gemmeadia (Mar 25, 2014)

THIS GUITAR IS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING


----------



## Erockomania (Mar 26, 2014)

wow!!!


----------



## ikarus (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## alchemyst (Mar 28, 2014)

I don`t know why, but when I saw these last pictures of the headstock, I immediately started thinking about chocolate cake 

Also, deliciously tidy work.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Neilzord (Mar 28, 2014)

That headstock should be a trophy for the gods of wood. 

epic.


----------



## Stijnson (Mar 28, 2014)

Just covered my desk in drool while scrolling through this thread... thanks  This build looks absolutely stunning, the craftmanship, the beauty of the woods, awesome. Cant wait for the next update!


----------



## Coreysaur (Mar 29, 2014)

Stijnson said:


> Cant wait for the next update!



I second that!


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 29, 2014)

thats how i do the backs of m headstocks too!!!


----------



## ikarus (Mar 29, 2014)

Stijnson said:


> Cant wait for the next update!





Coreysaur said:


> I second that!



There you go!


----------



## ikarus (Apr 10, 2014)

fret time!


----------



## pylyo (Apr 10, 2014)

Damn, that looks real classy.


----------



## ErkerAsylum (Apr 10, 2014)

Brilliant. Definitely enjoyed looking through all those.


----------



## FIXXXER (Apr 10, 2014)

impressive!


----------



## Randy (Apr 10, 2014)

How the guy has time to actually get any work done on guitars while he's busy snapping those breathtaking photos, I have no idea but I'm impressed.


----------



## Adventrooster (Apr 10, 2014)

This is one of the most impressive builds I've seen on here.


----------



## ikarus (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ikarus (Apr 19, 2014)

ready for finishing!


----------



## ikarus (Apr 23, 2014)

I promised you a very special BKP set and here it is:

Juggernaut set with maple/macassar ebony bobbins and gold screws

As far as i know it is the first BKP set with woodden bobbins in existence.

What do you guys think? Do you like it?


----------



## Neilzord (Apr 23, 2014)

Dayum! 

This guitar is seriously stunning. Top work!!!!


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so green with envy i got sent home sick from work


----------



## Khoi (Apr 23, 2014)

Rusti does incredible work. I really think he's gonna be the next big luthier, like Daemoness, Vik, and Strandberg once his builds start getting out there.

Highly considering going to him if I ever get another build going.


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 23, 2014)

ikarus said:


> I promised you a very special BKP set and here it is:
> 
> Juggernaut set with maple/macassar ebony bobbins and gold screws
> 
> ...



How long did this take? I'd love to get my hands on some wood covers!


----------



## Watty (Apr 24, 2014)

God I love how simple that limba looks. Not overbearing and compliments the neck perfectly.

Edit: And those pickups!!!


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 24, 2014)

This thing looks amazing. I'd love to own one of your builds. They look so clean and detailed!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 24, 2014)

Those pickups look amazing! I hope BKP start offering them.

I look forward to your review of this guitar. The quality looks top botch so far and his attention to detail is perfect.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 24, 2014)

Watty said:


> God I love how simple that limba looks. Not overbearing and compliments the neck perfectly.


Definitely. Those elegant streaks are what I'd want from black limba if I ever start working with it. Not that blotchy stuff that many people seem to like (most of Carvin's black limba bodies seem to be rather blotchy, unfortunately).


Khoi said:


> Rusti does incredible work. I really think he's gonna be the next big luthier, like Daemoness, Vik, and Strandberg once his builds start getting out there.
> 
> Highly considering going to him if I ever get another build going.



I think his work surpasses ViK, at least by the looks of it (I haven't played either, of course). Rusti's detailing is basically second to none from what I've seen, whereas ViK does the worst corners on bindings, for instance.


----------



## shikamaru (Apr 24, 2014)

those pickups OMG !


----------



## vansinn (Apr 24, 2014)

Pure yum-yum, all of it!


----------



## ikarus (Apr 25, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Rusti does incredible work. I really think he's gonna be the next big luthier, like Daemoness, Vik, and Strandberg once his builds start getting out there.
> 
> Highly considering going to him if I ever get another build going.





Lorcan Ward said:


> Those pickups look amazing! I hope BKP start offering them.
> 
> I look forward to your review of this guitar. The quality looks top botch so far and his attention to detail is perfect.





Pikka Bird said:


> I think his work surpasses ViK, at least by the looks of it (I haven't played either, of course). Rusti's detailing is basically second to none from what I've seen, whereas ViK does the worst corners on bindings, for instance.



I hope the guitar plays as good as it looks. I think it is very promising...



Erockomania said:


> How long did this take? I'd love to get my hands on some wood covers!



It took a couple of weeks to get the pickups done. The BKP guys sent the coils to rusti. He made the woodcovers and attached them to the coils. Then he sent them back to BKP for winding.


----------



## jerm (Apr 25, 2014)

amazing.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 27, 2014)

ikarus said:


> I promised you a very special BKP set and here it is:
> 
> Juggernaut set with maple/macassar ebony bobbins and gold screws
> 
> ...


...

but HOW?!


----------



## Coreysaur (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy f-balls, that neck looks just insane. Makes me jelly.


----------



## ikarus (May 12, 2014)

IT IS PRETTY MUCH FINISHED!!!


----------



## sehnomatic (May 12, 2014)

Can't think of a witty compliment. It's gorgeous.

If a copy exists that's better than the source, it may just be this guitar.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (May 12, 2014)

OH MAH SWEET BABAY GEEZUZ!!!!!!


----------



## Coreysaur (May 12, 2014)

Dear God! Can't wait for the NGD.


----------



## FIXXXER (May 12, 2014)

this is one of the NICEST guitars i've ever seen dude!!!


----------



## SevenStringJones (May 12, 2014)

Needs a nut.


----------



## ceiling_fan (May 12, 2014)

You say it's finished but it has no strings?! How are you supposed to play it? 0/10






Just kidding, looks incredible.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (May 12, 2014)

WOW!! That's what I call excellent craftmanship and classy guitar.
Congrats dude! I will be waiting the NGD post and some sound examples.
Cheers!!!


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 12, 2014)

I get to spend a lot of time around sexy wood and guitar, and that right there is well in truly up there. WOW!


----------



## Stijnson (May 12, 2014)

Love it, looks great! Happy end of the build day!


----------



## Watty (May 12, 2014)

Da.

Yam.

Koa is TASTY.


----------



## Danukenator (May 12, 2014)

That is an amazing top!


----------



## nikolix (May 13, 2014)

Simply amazing. Well done mate!


----------



## Neilzord (May 13, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! Can't wait to see the NGD with it Strung up!!!


----------



## Stooge1996 (May 13, 2014)

you sir, just won the internet. That top is insane


----------



## vansinn (May 13, 2014)

Just wow! Rusti delivers 
And with a matching snake skin case to boot - wonder if a pair of Italian ditto shoes could be had as a total package..


----------



## Rokkaholic (May 13, 2014)

It's a Vikmachine!  but seriously it looks like Rusti took the best of both worlds. Very classy modern axe. Rusti, Daemoness, Ormsby are looking like the go to guys for my next custom


----------



## alvo (May 14, 2014)

Can't wait to see it with some strings! Congratulations man!


----------



## broj15 (May 14, 2014)

really nice. the pickups are what put it over the top, but my ocd is saying one of them should be turned around


----------



## ikarus (May 18, 2014)

broj15 said:


> really nice. the pickups are what put it over the top, but my ocd is saying one of them should be turned around



I couldn't stand it the other way round.


----------



## Stijnson (May 18, 2014)

lol my ocd is telling me only the bridge one should be turned around. Don't think ill ever get zebra pickups for that reason, what if my ocd wants to turn them around, or the tech installs them wrong?! The madness!


----------



## vansinn (May 19, 2014)

I miss Rusti himself posting in here, but of course understand he's a busy man.
Great seeing how he's enabled himself to get his biz going. Kudos Rusty!


----------



## ikarus (May 21, 2014)

soooooon!


----------



## DredFul (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Solodini (May 22, 2014)

Dayum. That's so tasty. You'd better treat her right, ya hear?


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 22, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## Neilzord (May 22, 2014)

I can feel its awesomeness from here


----------



## GXPO (May 22, 2014)

Awesome, awesome, awesome guitar. Just seen this on Rusti's FB page.. 



> Good news for everyone!
> This is the second ever bm style body i build and it will also be the last one.
> I aim to promote my recognizable designs, not just to copy someone else's work.
> This means i will soon offer a new series of 4/5 original (if its possible to call it like that today) designs drawed by myself. Some of these will be upgrades from my old builds, some of these will be new, and one will be a classic superstrat model.
> ...



Damn shame, because I know everyone here would like this exact same guitar. Can't wait to see his new designs though!


----------



## Solodini (May 23, 2014)

Can someone share the pic of the new design somewhere?


----------



## ikarus (May 23, 2014)

Solodini said:


> Can someone share the pic of the new design somewhere?



Rusti has not released his new designs yet to the puplic, but i am sure they will be out soon...


----------



## Solodini (May 23, 2014)

The one mentioned in the FB status above, I mean. "Hope this pic will be big\quality enuogh for being your new wallpaper!"


----------



## ikarus (May 23, 2014)

Solodini said:


> The one mentioned in the FB status above, I mean. "Hope this pic will be big\quality enuogh for being your new wallpaper!"



It's a pic of the back of my guitar...


----------



## Gango79 (May 23, 2014)

ikarus said:


> soooooon!



One of the nicest headstock i ever seen!! I hope Rusti will use this headstock shape on his new guitars! Great work RUSTI! Proud to be Italian!!


----------



## Gango79 (May 23, 2014)

ikarus said:


> I promised you a very special BKP set and here it is:
> 
> Juggernaut set with maple/macassar ebony bobbins and gold screws
> 
> ...



Ikarus are the BKP a custom order? How much for the complete set and how many time you need to have this??


----------



## ikarus (Jun 3, 2014)

NGD IS UP!!!!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...rusti-guitars-6string-koa-limba-mawdnass.html


----------



## alvaro89 (Jun 3, 2014)

The whole thread is crazy...


----------



## electriceye (Jun 4, 2014)

schwiz said:


> pre drilling the pickup holes. Great job.



Absolutely! Something that seems so simple and basic..yet never seen it before. I'll be sure to use this little trick in mine!


----------

